# Wifi booster for Windows CE 6.0 embedded



## teddysmith1952

Hello all,

I posted this several days ago in another forum and it just sort of died.  Perhaps I went to the wrong forum.  Anyway need some assistance.  Bought a 7" netbook with the embedded windows CE 6.0 operating system that I want to use in our RV when traveling (wifi at parks, MacDonalds, Starbucks....etc).  I'm looking for a wifi booster for this unit.  I have Comcast with a router and I can get a strong connection as long as I am no more than 20 feet or so from the router.  My daughter has a nice high powered laptop and she gets a rocket connection from the router 75 feet and two floors below the router.  

I am very ignorant about this stuff.  This is kind of a two part question. 

1) First, I see tons of Wifi USB boosters out there.  Would like a recommendation on which really works and is the best value.

2) Second, I can't seem to find anything compatible with the windows CE 6.0 system.  If I do find something, how would I load the software since these mini netbooks don't have CD drivers?

Netbook details below.   Thanks a bunch.  Jim



7" 7 Inch Mini Netbook Laptop Notebook WIFI CE 2GB Si/B 

Item condition: 100%25 Brand New.
Built-in 1800mAH smart lithium-ion Battery. 

Performance

Processor Type: VIA ARM 32bit CPU
Processor Clock Speed: 300M Hz 
Processor/Manufacturer: VIA
Processor Model: VIA-ARM VT8500
RAM/Technology: DRAM
RAM Installed Size:128M
Display Diagonal Size: 7" TFT HD
Max Resolution: 800x480
Display Technology: TFT
Graphics Type: Integrated Graphics

Storage and Expansion

Hard Drive Type: NAND Fast Flash
Hard Drive Capacity: 2GB
Hard Drive Spindle Speed: NAND Fast Flash
PCMCIA Expansion: 1x SDCard slot

Input/Output Connectors

Ports: 3x USB 2.0,1x SDCard slot,Display Output1x VGA,1×RJ45
Audio/Video:
Integrated Quadraphonic Speakers,1x 1/8" (3.5mm)
Headphone/Line-Out,1x 1/8" (3.5mm) Microphone,Input 1x Integrated Microphone

Communications

Networking/Data Link Protocol: Fast Ethernet,IEEE 802.11b,IEEE 802.11g
Wireless Connection: Wifi
Wireless Protocol: 802.11 a/b/g

General

Product Type: Notebook
Model: 901
Operating System: WinCE 6.0

Pointing Device: TrackPad
Battery Type: 1800mAH smart lithium-ion batteries
Power Device Type: AC, DC Charger
Color: Silver / Black

Wrranty: 12 Months


----------



## timothyspalling

You can't boost wifi power from Windows - its just not how the system works. You either need to use a hardware editor or a new piece of firmware.


----------



## teddysmith1952

Thanks for that.  I see lot's of USB and other devices that to boost the wifi range of a laptop by 50% to 100% or more depending on how much you want to spend.  My problem is that all of these come with the software that must be downloaded with the accompaning CD.  The mini netbooks don't have a CD driver.  Below is the link to the newegg wifi boosters.  

Any idea how to hook up a wifi extender .....somehow?  Thanks

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...=BESTMATCH&Description=wifi+booster&x=16&y=28


----------



## teddysmith1952

Ok, I think I'm off base with my question.  From what my son told me, whatever wireless card you have in your netbook/laptop is what it is.  Can anyone give suggestion on an external antenna that could improve the wifi range on my netbook?

Thanks


----------

